# Launch in 3... 2... 1...



## Morrus (Sep 24, 2021)

Armageddon has Arrived!​
If you have been following our blog, you will be well aware that we have been teasing the launch of the Apocalypse War supplement for the Judge Dredd & the Worlds of 2000 AD RPG for a number of weeks now. Well, wait for further, as the earth-shattering conflict has finally arrived! Let's take a look at the cover blurb for the full round-up.





*FORWARD THE METAL LEGIONS!*

In humanity’s bleak future, a city with a population numbering in the hundreds of millions is watched over by a totalitarian regime who invests its Judges with the authority to dispense instant justice. Life in Mega-City One is a dazzling panoply of bizarre outfits, outrageous fads, short-lived highs and excruciatingly long lows. The gigantic Citi-Blocks and crumbling tenements of yesteryear shelter a hodgepodge of people and aliens, all largely striving to survive the daily grind of the Big Meg.

But life doesn’t just stop at the walls of Mega-City One. The vast metropolises of the Sov Block and other nations also continue to grind out their own existence from the poisoned soil around them. Sov Block’s shining jewel, East-Meg One, glares across the polluted waters of the Black Atlantic with open hatred at the decadent lives being led by their old foes in the west. In the early 22nd Century, plots and schemes soon lead to a war that is apocalyptic in proportions.

Much more than an expansive look at the epic saga from the comic story line, the Apocalypse War supplement also offers all the tools and guidance necessary to run the titular campaign plus any number of scenarios set around the chaos and devastation of the war. Grab your stub gun and patch up your wounds, it’s time to join the resistance!

Requires the _Judge Dredd & the Worlds of 2000 AD_ core rulebook.

The Apocalypse War supplement includes:


New origins, species, careers and Judge options
Expanded equipment and rules for Sov Block items
Three new scenarios plus guidance campaigns set in the Apocalypse War
A timeline and gazeteer of the Sov Block

*Note:* Print copies of this product automatically include the pdf as part of the purchase price. The pdf is delivered immediately upon purchase.

Stand Tall!​
Help fund the resistance and support the Mega-City One Judges' fight against the Sov invaders by purchasing a copy! Follow this link to buy yours now!


----------

